# peco track ho code 100



## seaweed (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm switching from the old atlas track to Peco ho code 100 track. I'm not sure what type rail joiners I need. Do they have to be Peco brand or will any brand work ? Thanks in advance great site learning a lot.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Any will work just fine. I also solder wherever possible; reduces electrical problems.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I haven't used the Peco code 100 flex track but I do have about
20 Peco Insulfrog turnouts in an Atlas code 100 flex layout.
I used Atlas joiners.

There is a very slight difference between
the Atlas code 100 flex and the Peco rails. With Atlas joiners you
have to use a long nose to tighten. I would recommend, because of
this, that you try to get Peco joiners. It may make your
installation easier.

Don


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

just wondering why you are switching is there a problem with the atlas track? is the peco better ?


----------

